# Samba (Connection timed out) XP client - SOLVED

## hanj

Hello

This is an intermitent problem.. which I've never been able to solve.. hoping that someone may have a solution. Sometimes saving Excel documents or Photoshop documents to my gentoo file server from XP client.. it will hang and then alert that it is unable to save the file. Excel will always prompt me to save a temp file when this occurs. How this normally behaves.. 

1) saving a Excel document... it stalls.. then it will eventually save

2) saving the same Excel document.. say 10 minutes later, will prompt the temporary save error.

Sometimes I can go weeks without a problem, and other days it will happen 3 or 4 times in the day.

Only solution is to restart Samba. When this happens I get the following errors in logs:

```
Jan 30 11:11:20 ares smbd[19886]: [2005/01/30 11:11:20, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384)

Jan 30 11:11:20 ares smbd[19886]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection timed out

Jan 30 11:50:03 ares smbd[19989]: [2005/01/30 11:50:03, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384)

Jan 30 11:50:03 ares smbd[19989]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection timed out

Jan 30 13:47:27 ares smbd[20032]: [2005/01/30 13:47:27, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384)

Jan 30 13:47:27 ares smbd[20032]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection timed out

Jan 30 14:10:33 ares smbd[20622]: [2005/01/30 14:10:33, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384)

Jan 30 14:10:33 ares smbd[20622]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection timed out

Jan 30 14:24:08 ares smbd[20758]: [2005/01/30 14:24:08, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384)

Jan 30 14:24:08 ares smbd[20758]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection timed out

Jan 30 14:44:16 ares smbd[20822]: [2005/01/30 14:44:16, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384)

Jan 30 14:44:16 ares smbd[20822]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection timed out

Jan 30 15:47:50 ares smbd[20891]: [2005/01/30 15:47:50, 0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_data(384)

Jan 30 15:47:50 ares smbd[20891]:   read_socket_data: recv failure for 4. Error = Connection timed out

Jan 30 16:25:57 ares nmbd[19877]: [2005/01/30 16:25:57, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)
```

I've seen mention via google and this forum of 'use sendfile=no' and that is set in my smb.conf.. i'll post below:

```
[global]

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   dns proxy = no

   load printers = yes

   smb passwd file = /etc/samba/smbpasswd

   netbios name = Ares

   server string = Ares

   printing = cups

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

   workgroup = Home

   printcap name = lpstat

   encrypt passwords = yes

   security = user

   max log size = 50

   oplocks = no

   use sendfile = no 

   local master = yes

   domain master = yes

   preferred master = yes

   log level = 3

[file4]

   delete readonly = yes

   guest ok = no

   public = no

   allow hosts = 192.168.0.25

   writable = yes

   path = /home/file4

   wide links = no

   write list = @users

   force directory mode = 0775

   force create mode = 0664

   create mask = 0664

   force user = hanji

   force group = users

   oplocks = no

   use sendfile = no
```

Any help is greatly appreciated.

thanks!

hanjiLast edited by hanj on Sun Aug 14, 2005 3:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hanj

I forgot to list my set up.. doh!

```
net-fs/samba-3.0.10  -acl +cups -debug -doc -kerberos +ldap -libclamav +mysql -oav +pam -postgres +python -quotas +readline (-selinux) -winbind -xml +xml2 15,090 kB

Linux ares 2.4.28-gentoo-r5 #1 Sat Jan 8 22:10:31 MST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Partition is Reiserfs

Thanks again

hanji

----------

## hanj

bump

----------

## Teardrop

any update on this one? i have the same problem...

thank you for every help!

cu Teardrop

----------

## hanj

Hello

I believe it was my Norton on the XP box causing problems. Once I disabled auto-protect.. things start working better for me. I would receive intermittent 'Out of System Resources'.. and my interface would go down. When it comes back up.. is where Samba would start to be sluggish. Like I said.. turned off auto-protect... and no problems since.

HTH

hanji

----------

## Teardrop

i already disabled my antivirus (kaspersky) - no solution. i am trying to connect over (open)vpn...  :Sad: 

cu Teardorp

----------

## Trebiani

 *Teardrop wrote:*   

> any update on this one? i have the same problem...
> 
> thank you for every help!
> 
> cu Teardrop

 

similar problem here:

Sep  9 00:31:10 srv01 smb_add_request: request [c79d0e80, mid=5051] timed out!

Sep  9 00:31:40 srv01 smb_add_request: request [c79d0e80, mid=5052] timed out!

Sep  9 00:31:40 srv01 SMB connection re-established (-5)

Sep  9 00:32:10 srv01 smb_add_request: request [c79d0e80, mid=5053] timed out!

could it be a netowork card/driver problem?

should i change my network card?

----------

